# Happy gotcha Eve, Mochas Mommy!!



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thinking of you tonight, :heart
Gotcha date for your new baby is tomorrow, right? 
I am excited for you, knowing all you have been through makes this time special!! 
Good luck and sending happy hugs and excited zoomies!! :luv


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks Speechie....
Luna's gotchya date is Sunday....
Tomorrow is the 6 month anniversary of Mocha's passing. ;(
Just didn't seem right to welcome Luna on a sad day for me....
I hope I get through lunch tomorrow without crying at work (she passed at lunch)....

Mystik's breeder emailed that she is sending us new pics tonight....so I have been glued to my email!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm sorry that it's going to be a tough day for you tomorrow.  But I hope that having something to look forward to will help to ease the pain. 

We want pics of Mystik as soon as you get them!! 

Speechie, Mochas Mommy is going to need to practice with those zoomies ahead of Luna's arrival!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, 
Sending you Spiritual Hugs across the miles...
I'm sure Mocha is sending you Lots of Purrs and Love, along with her Blessings!
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks 10c2d and spirite....
I am sure Mocha is still loving me and cuddling me while I sleep. I miss her and tonight is really bittersweet...knowing 6 months ago tonight she was that sick and I didn't realize it and didn't get her to the vet until the morning. But I can't play the what-if game...I can only honour her memory and talk to her spirit. I am sure her spirit recognizes how much I am missing her tonight and she will do what she can to send me a message of some kind. 

Maybe if those pics of Mystik ever get here I will see something that I recognize... 

Whomever said patience is a virtue.....


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

More hugs for you today!!
Mocha is surely sending you purrs and love blinks


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Hugs


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the support. It is so comforting to know that I can come here and people actually understand and don't just give me that "what do you mean...it is six months and she was just a cat...you are getting new ones". Yes, I am excited about the new babies, especially Mystik - but I really miss Mocha still. I know even when Luna arrives on Sunday that she is not and never can be Mocha.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

6 months??!! already? It seems like yesterday we all cried with you. I still have those awesome posters your made for me up at the shelter "I promise". They were directly responsible for Cindy Clawford getting adopted and I am grateful to this day. Today will be bitter sweet for you, but there is nothing like the anticipation of new love to help you get through this day! Congratulations in advance if I don't get to say it. Going OOT for a few days and may be absent from the forum for awhile. My phone does not do internet very well. =(


View attachment 60058


View attachment 60066


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes....6 months have passed already! I probably have the distinction of being the only active member in this forum for six months without having a single cat in my house during that time....well, alive cat because Mocha's spirit will always be with me.

I remember those pictures...and how we all celebrated when Cindy Clawford was adopted! I often look at Mocha's infographic....

Well...today is the actual Gotchya Eve.....in about 24 hours we will be picking up Luna and our house will become chaotic with a new Bengal kitten. In the next 24 hours, all my treasured items will be packed away until Luna and Mystik are both trained. I am sure there will be many times I will be begging Mocha to give these new girls some hints or training ... and to stop sitting up at the Bridge laughing at me! 

Enjoy your trip, Marcia!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Warm fuzzies and oodles of joy being sent your way!! I am so excited for you, it's ridiculous!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 
Just spent the paycheck buying good food for her...new toys...etc....
Have to put a few treasures away so she doesn't break them....
Safe room is almost all set up....just need to get her dish and fountain in there. Will put litter in tomorrow...I think the breeder gives a bag of whatever she has been using to start her out, so I will wait. I have the Pine and Kitten Litter Attractant on standby if needed. 

Now to go create a Facebook Page to share all the exciting cat news with everyone...and not innundate my friends with "Luna/Mystik" this/that/theOtherThing! 

Stay tuned for requisite photos all day tomorrow! I know no one here gets tired of kitten pics!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie,
NOT in a Million years!! 
Pictures, Lots and Lots of Pictures!
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What time are you picking her up tomorrow? Soooo excited for you!

:yellbounce


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

My husband is on night shift....so most likely just after lunch (Pacific Standard Time) tomorrow. So I am guessing about 16 more hours.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ha ha, we seem to be posting at the same times but on opposite threads, LOL!

You will get no peace from us tomorrow until pics are up!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YIPPEEE! I'm PST! I'll be looking for those pictures Carrie!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Dh says he plans on getting up at 12....cut the grass while I shower and get ready...then he will shower...Then we will phone the breeder....so maybe about 3pm? sigh....

I can just imagine the count to a billion thread tomorrow....


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Hahahaha well, we're ALL looking forward to you getting your new kitten! I cannot wait! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

It's 3AM PST and no pics. Whatsupwitdat????


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

ROFL Marcia, I know!!! I keep popping back to this post to see "The Kittens!"
Where are theyyyyyyyy?


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Impatiently tapping my foot here...must . Have. Kitten . Fix.....
 happy happy day!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Hold yer kittens.....still about 3-4 hours!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YESSSS...Must....Have.....Pictures....
Soon....!!


----------

